

Delve: a debugger for Go, written in Go - nnx
https://github.com/derekparker/delve/

======
beck5
This highlights my biggest criticism with Go (although I am a fan generally),
the lack of a great IDE with powerful refactoring, debugging, test runner
integration etc. These tools can be a great advantage of having a strongly
typed static language. The current options are below par, hopefully jetbrains
will step up and fill the void.

General response to comments: I think some people may not have seen what you
can do with a good IDE and a strongly typed static language. Want to rename a
function throughout the entire app and guarantee it works, no problem. How
about moving a file and having all the imports changed to the new location,
easy. You can't do that in ruby, but in Go/Java/C# it should be trivial with
good tooling. If that does exist I would love to see it.

~~~
mholt
My OS is my IDE. For everything else, there's the go tool, which does testing
and now renaming, too [1].

The debugger would be nice, and Delve is a great start it looks like -- but I
can't tell for sure since it still isn't compatible with OS X.

[1]: [https://groups.google.com/d/msg/golang-
nuts/96hGPXYfqsM/WreO...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/golang-
nuts/96hGPXYfqsM/WreOUy9qOT4J)

~~~
Dewie
> My OS is my IDE.

That sounds like a highly coupled IDE?

~~~
dpritchett
The unix philosophy has been chugging along for decades now. It's hard to
compare it directly to e.g. Visual Studio but it's very powerful.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
And Rob Pike really loves the unix way being one of the inventors of it. It
doesn't seem weird that Go would take that route.

------
Pinn2
.gitignore ignores "foo" and "bar". Should I trust the rest of the project? Is
this a convention?

~~~
Dewie
I for one endorse the ban of that terrible form of "meta syntax".

------
tmcpro
The real question is if it can debug itself.

